# Spare Parts- all European mfg



## BadgerPE (Mar 2, 2009)

If anyone is having trouble finding spare parts for ANY European built tractors, let me know. We should be able to find them for you.

We can even get hard to find parts for: Zetor (Zebra 2040), Agrostroj, Agrozet, Slavia, Wikov, Cub Cadet RBH 1200, Lindner, Zahow, Powertrack, Belovar, Protrac, etc.

Some of these models were never sold in the US for very long so I know how difficult parts are to find. Email me and I'll see what I can do.

In most cases, the parts ship directly to you. Robert


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Robert,

Interesting (both posts)!

Is there any affiliation between Wisconsin (American Manufacturing) and the company in the Czech Republic? Obviously you’re a dealer for parts and maintain some kind of inventory (maybe?). 

I’m not familiar with any of the lines listed in your link…I am, however, aware of the origins of the Zetor tractors. If I find anyone seeking parts for tractors made in Europe, I’ll be sure to pass your information along to them. Do you import parts exclusively from Europe or can you import parts from Asia as well?

Welcome to the forum BTW!

SHARTEL


----------



## BadgerPE (Mar 2, 2009)

*Thank you*

No connection between the old Wiscon engines and this company although this company used to produce engines as well (exclusively diesels). 

Because of my relationship to them and their connections in Europe, I'm able to get everything shipped "factory-direct" to the customer which saves everyone some money- both parts and units while we establish a distribution / service network for the tractors and mowers.

I was actually with the company when it first bought the facilities overseas and just recently got back together with them. Partly becuase of personal experience- I know they make a heck of a product and the prices are very reasonable- in fact, i actualy bought one of their mowers and tractors for myself. 

As far as spare parts from Asia- Russian built units (Belarus, etc.) yes, I can get those parts. I'm not too into the eastern asian stuff, but I'll certainly ask around. 

By all means, please feel free to pass on my info to anyone who needs parts- I'll do what I can to help out. Times are tough and it's a lot cheaper to keep something running than it is to buy a new one.


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

As for the new parts to the Russian tractors Belarus MTZ, Slovackich Zetors, Ursus. It also can help .... Repair electronics in cars (I hope with someone who will help me to buy (if the need arises) some parts for cars from the USA. I have a bad experience with *traders *from the USA in this topic...


----------



## Tmerkel (Apr 13, 2017)

Looking for some parts for my zebra 2040 in anyone know any parts supplier it would be greatly appreciated thanks tmerkel


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Whats parts are You looking for ?( send me in prv ) Regards from East Europe - owner21


----------



## Tmerkel (Apr 13, 2017)

owner21 said:


> Whats parts are You looking for ?( send me in prv ) Regards from East Europe - owner21


I need a pto gear and my part number in the book is 601114 and a 3rd speed gear part number 601202 and a pin part number 601204 but people said the number wasnt coming up from zetor but my book say it is a zetor zebra 2040 thanks for any help you can give


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Use that catalog (to find Your parts ). Because Your Zetor and TZ4k14 are *twin brothers * . Tz4k14 was made in majority in East Europe market


----------



## owner21 (Nov 26, 2011)

Catalog Parts .If You cant use my catalog parts . Make a pictures of parts what You looking for and put it on forum website . That is only way to help You..


----------

